# anyone direct-depositing earnings into a savings accounts?



## Zardoz (Jan 8, 2017)

curious if anyone driving for either uber or lyft has been able to set it up so that their weekly earnings are deposited into a savings account , not a checking account ? i drive PT , and had been putting my earnings into paying off a credit card , and now that i've finally managed to pay that off , i hoping to try to get anything else deposited into a savings account , so that it can earn a lil' interest .

my BoA checking account charges me every damn time i transfer anything into an outside savings account (the greedy bastards also wanna charge me to open a savings account with them ...) , so i figured just depositing into one directly makes the most sense .

just curious to hear what people might be using . thanks !!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

capital 360 (or ally or American Express) is a good choice.

I have capital 360 and I love their app. I've been with them since ING (who I originally opened the savings account w/) got brought out by them in the states.

it's all in the cloud

decent rate

and, if I want to grab the money out, I can via debit card (but I cut that up) and if I transfer to another bank I own, while it's free, takes about 3-4 business days, which makes me think twice about whether I really want to dip into that pot or not.


----------



## Zardoz (Jan 8, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> capital 360 (or ally or American Express) is a good choice.
> 
> I have capital 360 and I love their app.
> 
> if I want to grab the money out, I can via debit card (but I cut that up)


thanks for your reply, sellkatsell44 ... i do have a family member who is signed up w/ capital 360 , i'll have to ask them about that ( i did not know they had an app ) . is it pretty easy to use the earnings for payments ? i will probably do so for things like car maintenance or other purchases i need . just don't want the money going into a checking account that's gonna charge me $3 or so each time i transfer any of it into savings .

if you don't mind my asking , what did you mean by 'cut that up" for the debit card ? does that savings account offer a debit card of some kind ? i was under the impression most savings accounts did not ...


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Zardoz said:


> thanks for your reply, sellkatsell44 ... i do have a family member who is signed up w/ capital 360 , i'll have to ask them about that ( i did not know they had an app ) . is it pretty easy to use the earnings for payments ? i will probably do so for things like car maintenance or other purchases i need . just don't want the money going into a checking account that's gonna charge me $3 or so each time i transfer any of it into savings .
> 
> if you don't mind my asking , what did you mean by 'cut that up" for the debit card ? does that savings account offer a debit card of some kind ? i was under the impression most savings accounts did not ...


I have a savings and checking with them, it makes it easier for me to transfer and plus the checking does earn interest as well...sorry I forget sometimes that I have a checking. Most of my money is in the savings and I transfer (at no cost) to checking when need be.

Of course I'm also mindful of how many times per month, anything over 6 isn't good because of reg d.


----------



## bpm45 (May 22, 2017)

Um, an account is an account is an account. No matter what features it has, it has a routing number and an account number.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> capital 360 (or ally or American Express) is a good choice.
> 
> I have capital 360 and I love their app. I've been with them since ING (who I originally opened the savings account w/) got brought out by them in the states.
> 
> ...


I remember ING. Back in the day FDIC savings account pulling 5% (!) interest rate. On savings!!! I still have a few accounts with capital 360.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

I like how they let me personalize my avatar; it's a cute pom in a bicycle's basket 

They also have a cafe now in sf that is awesome. Free waffles, ice cream, etc (about once a month) and they don't require anything from you if you want to sit, use their free WiFi and charge your device(s).



ShinyAndChrome said:


> I remember ING. Back in the day FDIC savings account pulling 5% (!) interest rate. On savings!!! I still have a few accounts with capital 360.


----------

